#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-12
<s0ulburn> good evening
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-10-14
<Scrambler> so where in TExas are yall from?
<Scrambler> Me, Dallas.
<texaswriter> Arlington
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-10-07
<ts1> HI
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-06
<thebwt> Good morning Texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-08
<thebwt> How's everyone doing?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-10
<twizzey> Hey everyone. How's your day?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-10-11
<twizzey> Anyone have any good tutorials on vi, that go in depth on commands and how to use them
<twizzey> I already know about vimtutor which did help a lot, but I'm looking to get a little more
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-10-14
<tiwake> dodododo
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-10-09
<tiwake> when has it not been such?
